# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  'TAKEN UP' Series - Avatar Ascension Masters - UFODigest

## Dream Guide Team

*'TAKEN UP' Series - Avatar Ascension Masters**UFODigest*The critical mass consciousness at this level of existence on this planet call this *lucid dreaming*. For instance, I will share one dream I just had because it is fresh on my mind. I awaken each day to a new world so to speak and if I am not conscious *...***

----------

